# Youtube and Facebook



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Trying to grow my social media on Youtube and Facebook. Please visit both, scribe, like, and share. 
I'd GREATLY appreciate it. I have both warm and cool season grass.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg

Https://www.facebook.com/bermudalawn/


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Trying to grow my social media on Youtube and Facebook. Please visit both, scribe, like, and share. 
I'd GREATLY appreciate it. I have both warm and cool season grass.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg

Https://www.facebook.com/bermudalawn/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Trying to grow my social media on Youtube and Facebook. Please visit both, scribe, like, and share.
> I'd GREATLY appreciate it. I have both warm and cool season grass.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg
> ...


Duplicate topics merged. Good luck with your channel, but if every YouTuber did this we would be overrun with these types of posts. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No harm, no foul.

Feel free to add links to your social media pages in your signature.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks man.... And again, apologies!


----------

